# The greatest duck hunting state?



## duckdowner007

send me a reply saying which state in the united states you think has the greatest duck hunting.


----------



## honkbuster3

Northern California hands down :wink:


----------



## jbullivant

North Dakota and in a close second Minnesota.


----------



## USSapper

The great state of canada


----------



## USSapper

:eyeroll:


----------



## pennsyltucky

Lindberg9 said:


> The great state of canada


ditto


----------



## greenheadfallon

Well, since i have only hunted Nevada i wold half to say NV but i always wanted to come up and try Nodak.


----------



## Original Goosebuster

NODAK


----------



## goosebusters2

NODAK ALL THE WAY


----------



## KEN W

South Dakota......limited number of hunters.


----------



## DeltaBoy

KEN W said:


> South Dakota......limited number of hunters.


Dido...

The way I look at it might be different... Any state where I am duck hunting is great, even if you bag a bird or not. It's all about the exp.


----------



## USSapper

What about minnesota-they have 10,000 sloughs to choose from????


----------



## USSapper

once again :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## BandHunter

1. Canada
2. Nodak
3. South Dakota
4. Montana
5. Minnesota

Those are my top 5 and the only states place i have hunted for ducks either over the field or water...
Bandhunter


----------



## bailey

WHAT ABOUT ARKANSAS


----------



## hoosier dhr

Arkansas wasnt very good this year!

I was there


----------



## bailey

depends on where you were. we had one of the best years in my 12 years of hunting. shot our limit almost every trip. lots of mallards, tons of wood ducks. it was better than i have seen it in years. let me guess you came late in the season.


----------



## hoosier dhr

First week of Jan. near Jonesboro


----------



## bailey

the first part of the season was the best but jonesboro was a little too far north. they were stacked in south of there just south of stuttgart.


----------



## R y a n

KEN W said:


> South Dakota......limited number of hunters.


Agreed! 8)


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

If we had good water it would be the RWB in Nebraska. :thumb:


----------



## WingedShooter7

SD 8) Yeah you wish you lived here!


----------



## Alex

1.Minnesota 
2.North Dakota
3.South Dakota 
4.Canada 
5.Montana


----------



## Nibs

i'm going to have to agree with Lindberg9, its canada hands down, sask. has my vote

GET ER DONE :sniper:


----------



## KEN W

duckdowner007 said:


> send me a reply saying which state in the united states you think has the greatest duck hunting.


Since when is Canada one of the states in the US?????


----------



## g/o

I'm going with North Dakota, the quality of hunting we have can't be beat. I would like to know when we took possesion of Canada? Not a bad idea eh


----------



## nickle ditch

g/o said:


> I'm going with North Dakota, the quality of hunting we have can't be beat. I would like to know when we took possesion of Canada? Not a bad idea eh


 We could always make the US the eleventh province.


----------



## VarmintKevin

come on everyone, you know that the overall best state to duck hunt in is my territory.....INDIANA! ha please say you all found that somewhat amusing. hehe -kev


----------



## hydro870

I like North Dakota best for access.

I like Minnesota best when I want to avoid all the pressure and hunters.

Hydro870 - who has a MN lifetime license but is a ND resident, and who hunts an equal amount in both states.


----------



## Goose Guy350

SoDak


----------



## Chuck Smith

It all depends......but one of my buddies stationed in Alaska told me....Alaska is great. You can hunt sea ducks one day and then the next blast mallards.....I must make a trip up and find out myself.....


----------



## USAlx50

ahh another reason for me to move to alaska for a year before i experience "the real world"


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Chuck Smith
USAlx50

I hunted alaska 2 years ago and it was great. But the mallards tasted like crap they were feeding on dead fish. But you just cant beat the sea duck hunting. Its like hunting canada for puddlers.


----------



## Nate1983

North Dakota


----------



## honker

Lindberg9 Posted: Thu Mar 09, 2006 3:12 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What about minnesota-they have 10,000 sloughs to choose from????

well y dont they stay and hunt there than


----------



## canadaslayer

i always thought minnesota was but the last couple years havnt been the greatest, i would have to go with nodak with MN in 2nd


----------



## f.o.s. lover

ND is the best state to hunt for one week, the week the no non-res can come, I dont know of anybody who didnt limit this year, thats 25+ different groups of hunters. Then its South Dakota, the rest of the year, but oh wait they only let 4,000 people in there so how would anyone know that?


----------



## KYUSS

KEN W said:


> South Dakota......limited number of hunters.


Amen! I had better hunting in Nodak during the low duck populations of the late 80's and early 90's than I do now.


----------



## goosebusters

well you must be doing something wrong then... there are ducks everywhere all you have to do is put your gun in the air and start shooting.

NODAK


----------



## Phil The Thrill

South Dakota all the way :beer:


----------



## KYUSS

goosebusters said:


> well you must be doing something wrong then... there are ducks everywhere all you have to do is put your gun in the air and start shooting.
> 
> NODAK


if your shooten the roost maybe... :lol: All joking aside, duck hunting has changed over the last 15 to 20 years and alot of it, not all of it, but alot of it is due to more pressure on the birds. But to answer the question of which state is the best I'll go with nodak since I havent hunted anyware else.


----------



## Bob Kellam

*KYUSS wrote*



> duck hunting has changed over the last 15 to 20 years and alot of it, not all of it, but alot of it is due to more pressure on the birds.


Very true to a degree, the pressure is greater because of less habitat, more technology and a very large decrease in the number of ducks.

ND still has some of the finest waterfowl habitat in the nation. That is why it is the best place to hunt waterfowl.

Bob


----------



## Capt. Kevin

i would say nodak if we limited the nr's to a south dakota like number. so im goin with so. dak.


----------



## jewer3303

I would have to say Sodak, the hunting pressure is the least compared to Minnesota and Nodak, but I think when I get up to that great state north of us the largest state in the U.S., Canada, that will be hands down.


----------



## greenhead

Minnesota is a dead sea for ducks.


----------



## Snowhunter07

South dakota by far :jammin:


----------



## Bob Kellam

> Minnesota is a dead sea for ducks.


Not really USFW stats for waterfowl harvest for 2004 season

919,100 ducks and geese harvested
133,883 duck stamps sold.

Both well above ND numbers.

Bob


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Bob Kellam said:


> Not really USFW stats for waterfowl harvest for 2004 season
> 
> 919,100 ducks and geese harvested
> 133,883 duck stamps sold.
> 
> Both well above ND numbers.
> 
> Bob


Looks like I'll huntin' ducks in Sota and soon after become a queens fan!! :lol: 8)


----------



## goosebusters

Did anyone mention though that Minnesota is twice as big and more then twice as populated (more hunters). They should have better harvests and duck stamps sold.

Minnesota has 10k lakes so there should be a lot of habitat. Most of that state is covered in lakes, here in North Dakota the east is as flat as a pancake (no water) and the west is a desert (no water). We don't have that much habitat in terms of square miles. What we do have is doing well and full of ducks.


----------



## qwakwhaker883

What about Wisconsin, cuz it sure isnt Minnesota. Some darn good hunting over in Packer land!


----------



## Bob Kellam

4CurlRedleg Wrote



> Looks like I'll huntin' ducks in Sota and soon after become a queens fan!!


Translation: When Hell Freezes Over 

:beer:

Bob


----------



## goosebusters

Bob Kellam said:



> 4CurlRedleg Wrote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll huntin' ducks in Sota and soon after become a queens fan!!
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: When Hell Freezes Over
> Bob
Click to expand...

    I definetly don't think of Minnesota as a duck hunters paradise, I may consider going hunting there just because I know where they band their birds.


----------



## Rick Fode

Just think how great ND duck hunting would be if we only had 2000 or so NR's like SD, their season doesn't start until all of the vultures come here and push everything out, even coots.


----------



## scarrott73

goosebusters said:


> Did anyone mention though that Minnesota is twice as big and more then twice as populated (more hunters). They should have better harvests and duck stamps sold.
> 
> Minnesota has 10k lakes so there should be a lot of habitat. Most of that state is covered in lakes, here in North Dakota the east is as flat as a pancake (no water) and the west is a desert (no water). We don't have that much habitat in terms of square miles. What we do have is doing well and full of ducks.


Since when does more lakes have something to do with it...South dakota might be running a little low of water but when you find the pond there on they are there...The more lakes there is the more spread out they are...SD all the way...


----------



## goosebusters

scarrott73 said:


> Since when does more lakes have something to do with it...South dakota might be running a little low of water but when you find the pond there on they are there...The more lakes there is the more spread out they are...SD all the way...


I was saying that because the guy before me was bragging about Minnesota's numbers. In Minnesota there is more square miles of habitat so they have more places to hunt, north dakota we have to travel a lot to get to the central part of the state... It kinda came out wrong, I still don't know exactly how to say it. We just have more ducks in North and South Dakota than Minnesota. That's the jist of it.

Dakotas rock :rock:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

That's what I was thinking. So much of the nesting takes place far from the water itself and that's where habitat is lacking in most parts of MN.


----------



## JEDJR

As you all know, Louisiana has always been near or at the top. Mallard harvests are surely not what they were years ago.. Just don't seem to get them like we use to.


----------



## HNTNWGN

ND for sure


----------



## chris lillehoff

greenhead said:


> Minnesota is a dead sea for ducks.


No kidding buddy. Why is it that all these guys are putting minnesota as there best state for ducks?


----------



## Greg_4242

First off, no one really wants to say their state is a great place to hunt on a public forum.

Secondly, yes MN has plenty of lakes, but when was a large deep lake ever considered to be a good duck producing body of water. Ducks are produced in small sheltered wetlands and that's what the dakotas' and Canada are full of. Take a drive through southwest MN in the spring. You can see all of the old wetlands. (That is, before the farmer's tiles run them dry for the year.) This place was probly just as good as the dakotas 50 years ago.

The farmers shouldn't be putting up signs that say "NO Trespassing" The signs should read "No Habitat."


----------



## Jared Vergeldt

l live in ne , Sd. It's pretty decent here but i have never hunted anywhere else so i can't say. I have read recently that minnesota has the most waterfowlers of any state. That is why they are so high in harvest each year and also why nd has so much pressure. I have also read that louisiana is an incredible waterfowl location.


----------

